# paid spammage: 2013 Cervelo R5 for sale in classifieds



## whackum (Aug 22, 2006)

hey all. giving a head's up I have listed my 2013 R5 in classifieds. here is the link: **2013 Cervelo R5 Carbon Size 54cm** - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com. keep the rubber side down and the wind at your back:thumbsup:


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Need a 56.


----------

